# sta ‘n fronte a te



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Ho una domanda (forse un po' specifica). Voglio chiedervi se, in questo caso concreto, nell'italiano standard si userebbe il verbo "stare" o piuttosto si preferirebbe il verbo "essere" ? 

Precisazione:

Parlo, ovviamenete, della famosa canzone napoletana " 'O sole mio". Ho notato che l'uso del verbo "stare" nel napoletano (in genere) non corrisponde a quello italiano (standard), ma piuttosto a quello spagnolo (almeno così mi pare). Insomma, la mia domanda è se, nell'italiano standard, spontaneamente direste "il sole *sta* infronte a te" o piuttosto "il sole *è* infronte a te". 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Nunou

Francis,
è un tipo di domanda che non mi sono mai posta, instintivamente direi che il sole "sta di fronte" a te e che tu "sei di fonte" al sole. Se è giusto o sbagliato, ora come ora, non te lo so dire....magari ci penso un po' su, anzi, ci dormo un po' su... 

Ciao.


----------



## simenon

Quel che è certo è che in italiano standard non si direbbe "in fronte" in questo caso.


----------



## longplay

Stare dà più il senso del dove , della collocazione e del modo di essere,in generale. "sto bene" non può essere sostituito da "sono bene". Ricordati del latino "stans pede in
uno" = stando su un solo piede e dello "stabat mater", per farla breve... . Ciao.
Aggiungi : "sto scrivendo" esprime un'azione prolungata e non puoi dire "sono scrivendo" (all'inglese). Insomma, la sostituibilità non è perfetta. Quanto al sole, lo "sta" va
benissimo, è spontaneo : "il sole sta proprio davanti - di fronte - a me".


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ho sempre pensato che il famoso verso "O' sole mio sta n'fronte a te" si "traducesse" in italiano come "Il tuo volto è il mio sole", quindi con fronte= metonimia per "volto" e l'intero verso a esprimere la bellezza e l'importanza dell'amata agli occhi del poeta: il mio sole non è quello che splende in cielo, ma [quello che splende sul] tuo volto ---> il tuo volto stesso ---> sei tu.

Se ci ho visto giusto, quindi, non si tratterebbe di una "collocazione" del sole "in fronte" o "di fronte" all'amata o al poeta. 
Comunque, la differenza tra essere e stare è stata già discussa in vari thread, anche nel forum Italiano/inglese:


Essere/stare a casa
Essere/stare with adjectives
Non essere/stare più nella pelle - forum Solo Italiano
stare - essere
Stare and Essere as Imperatives
stare attento vs. essere attento - forum Solo Italiano
Stare buono/Essere buono
stare giù - essere giù
stare vs essere


----------



## tefNutella

E' esattamente quel che ho sempre pensato anch'io!
Senza contare che l'abbinamento sole/stella - occhi/fronte/viso della donna amata deriva quantomeno dalla poesia Stilnovista (a mio parere) 

Cavalcanti - _Veggio negli occhi de la donna mia_


----------



## longplay

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ho sempre pensato che il famoso verso "O' sole mio sta n'fronte a te" si "traducesse" in italiano come "Il tuo volto è il mio sole", quindi con fronte= metonimia per "volto" e l'intero verso a esprimere la bellezza e l'importanza dell'amata agli occhi del poeta: il mio sole non è quello che splende in cielo, ma [quello che splende sul] tuo volto ---> il tuo volto stesso ---> sei tu.
> 
> Se ci ho visto giusto, quindi, non si tratterebbe di una "collocazione" del sole "in fronte" o "di fronte" all'amata o al poeta.
> Comunque, la differenza tra essere e stare è stata già discussa in vari thread, anche nel forum Italiano/inglese:
> 
> 
> Essere/stare a casa
> Essere/stare with adjectives
> Non essere/stare più nella pelle - forum Solo Italiano
> stare - essere
> Stare and Essere as Imperatives
> stare attento vs. essere attento - forum Solo Italiano
> Stare buono/Essere buono
> stare giù - essere giù
> stare vs essere


Non ricordo esattamente il testo della canzone, ma mi sembra che il cantante si rivolga al sole dicendo : ma il vero sole sta di fronte a te, il "mio Sole": la mia donna.
Quindi, ci sarebbe il significato di "stare davanti, di fronte a...". Controllerò. Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ho sempre pensato che il famoso verso "O' sole mio sta n'fronte a te" si "traducesse" in italiano come "Il tuo volto è il mio sole", quindi con fronte= metonimia per "volto" e l'intero verso a esprimere la bellezza e l'importanza dell'amata agli occhi del poeta: il mio sole non è quello che splende in cielo, ma [quello che splende sul] tuo volto ---> il tuo volto stesso ---> sei tu.



Una bella interpretazione. Ma in tal caso non capisco bene l'uso della preposizione "a". Aspetterei piuttosto  "O' sole mio sta 'nfronte 'e te", cioè " ... sulla fronte *di* te".  O no?


----------



## stella_maris_74

tefNutella said:


> E' esattamente quel che ho sempre pensato anch'io!
> Senza contare che l'abbinamento sole/stella - occhi/fronte/viso della donna amata deriva quantomeno dalla poesia Stilnovista (a mio parere)
> 
> Cavalcanti - _Veggio negli occhi de la donna mia_



Giusto! Ancora più immediata della mia, come interpretazione: il "sole" che splende sulla fronte dell'amata sono proprio i suoi occhi



francisgranada said:


> Una bella interpretazione. Ma in tal caso non capisco bene l'uso della preposizione "a". Aspetterei piuttosto  "O' sole mio sta 'nfronte 'e te", cioè " ... sulla fronte *di* te".  O no?



No. Il sole mio sta in fronte a te, cioè sulla tua fronte (intesa l'area del volto comprendente gli occhi).

Longplay: ho controllato io, il verso dice proprio "in fronte a *te*", non "...a *me*"


----------



## longplay

Mi resta il dubbio : in fronte a te = della donna o alla donna (che non è presente)--- oppure "il vero sole sta davanti a te ( sole che brilli all'alba) ? Mi sembrano possibili entrambe le interpretazioni. Il vero sole, quello mio (la mia donna) ce l'hai davanti a te, o sole che splendi....Io l' ho sempre "sentita" così .


----------



## Nunou

Incredibile, non avevo mai ascoltato troppo attentamente la canzone e/o interpretato il senso, mi sono sempre accontentata di pensare che si riferisse al sole di Napoli. Dopo aver letto quanto sopra...penso che andrò a cercarmi il testo da qualche parte!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Longplay  

Secondo me è necessario considerare anche la strofa precedente ... _italianizzo_, posso? 

Che bella cosa una giornata di sole 
....
....
*che bella cosa una giornata di sole*.

*Ma un altro sole *...
*più bello* ...
*Il sole mio sta in fronte a te ...
*
"ma un altro sole, il più bello, il mio ... sta impresso sulla tua fronte: il sole mio è il tuo viso"


----------



## Nunou

Ho letto il testo...e rimango confusa, le interpretazioni potrebbero in effetti essere due.
Si potrebbe risolvere la faccenda chiedendo a qualcuno che è o che conosce il napoletano.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna, sole mio 

Capisco tutto quello che state dicendo, ed anche lo accetterei perché ha senso. Ma secondo me la sintassi della frase non corrisponde a questa interpretazione. Mantenendo la preposizione _in_ e il pronome _te_, non si direbbe piuttosto "In sole mio sta *nella *(=sulla) fronte *di* *te* (=tua)" invece di "Il sole mio sta* in* fronte *a* *te*"?  ... In più, _'nfronte _si scrive insieme e non _'n fronte_. 

(ho trovato anche la traduzione spagnola "el sol mío está frente a tí" che non si può interpretare "sulla tua fronte")



Nunou said:


> ...Si potrebbe risolvere la faccenda chiedendo a qualcuno che è o che conosce il napoletano.


Hai ragione ...


----------



## Nunou

Ho trovato questo link:

http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110223112051AAPQJoU


----------



## stella_maris_74

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Anna, sole mio
> 
> Capisco tutto quello che state dicendo, ed anche lo accetterei perché ha senso. Ma non capisco la sintassi della frase (post #10) nel caso di questa interprezaione.  Mantenendo la preposizione _in_ e il pronome _te_, non si direbbe piuttosto "In sole mio sta *nella *(=sulla) fronte *di* *te* (=tua)" invece di "Il sole mio sta* in* fronte *a* *te*"?  ... In più, _'nfronte _si scrive insieme e non _'n fronte_.
> 
> (ho trovato anche la traduzione spagnola "el sol mío está frente a tí" che non si può interpretare "sulla tua fronte")
> 
> 
> Hai ragione ...



"Nella/Sulla fronte *di te*" non ha senso ed è sbagliato, sintatticamente, in italiano come in napoletano.
Le traduzioni in inglese, tedesco e francese che ho visto (per citare solo le lingue che conosco), mantengono l'interpretazione che sostengo io... e ho appena chiesto conferma al mio compagno, che guarda caso è proprio napoletano _verace _


----------



## violadaprile

"Quanno fa notte e 'o sole se ne scenne,
me vene quase 'na malincunia;
sotto 'a fenesta toia restarria
quanno fa notte e 'o sole se ne scenne.

Ma n'atu sole
cchiu' bello, oi ne'.
'O sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!"

Questa è l'ultima strofa che risolve il problema.

"Quando fa notte e il sole se ne scende,
mi viene quasi una malinconia...
sotto la tua finestra resterei ,
quando fa notte ed il sole se ne scende.


Ma un altro sole
più bello (che più bello) non c'è
il sole mio
sta in fronte a te"

Il sole che sta sulla fronte di lei lo consola pure la notte, quando il sole vero non c'è. È un sole che vede brillare solo lui.
Anche in italiano si dice "sta in fronte" per dire "sta sulla tua fronte". Es: "La verità gli sta in fronte" o "gli è scritta in fronte".

Il verbo è stare. Potrebbe essere sostituito da essere, ma avrebbe un tono meno incisivo, in quanto il significato è "sta incastonato sulla tua fronte come un gioiello".
"In fronte" nel senso di "di fronte" non mi sembra che abbia un senso, considerato che questo sole splende anche la notte.


----------



## Nunou

stella_maris_74 said:


> Le traduzioni in inglese, tedesco e francese che ho visto (per citare solo le lingue che conosco), mantengono l'interpretazione che sostengo io... e ho appena chiesto conferma al mio compagno, che guarda caso è proprio napoletano _verace _



Stella,
 direi che l'accoppiata è vincente...quindi ci fidiamo!!!


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ... Anche in italiano si dice "sta in fronte" per dire "sta sulla tua fronte". Es: "La verità gli sta in fronte" o "gli è scritta in fronte".


Non sapevo dell'esistenza dell'espressione "in fronte (a)" nel senso da te indicato. Quindi grazie, Viola, hai risolto la "contraddizone" che vedevo tra la sintassi e l'intrepretazione di Stella .

Per curiosità, o trovato anche (Treccani): ... _In fronte_, nel principio: _in f_. _al libro_, sulla facciata esterna, sulla copertina; _in f_. _al giornale_, in prima pagina in alto.

Grazie a tutti per le risposte .


----------



## longplay

Aggiungiamo una terza interpretazione: la canzone fu scritta a Napoli ,pare, e "musicata" a Odessa (Mar Nero). I sentimenti dell'autore del testo erano simili alla nostalgia di chi
scrisse le note ? Dubbio atroce ! Allora, perchè pensare per forza alla luce del "femminile" ? La canzone potrebbe riferirsi alla baia di Napoli e alla sua bellezza (di allora),
o a Napoli stessa che, giorno o notte che sia, è (era) sempre splendente dei suoi colori (a luce de' e'lampare...). Ci vorrebbe l'apporto di un critico della musica napoletana !.
Quindi : caro sole splendente, il vero splendore lo hai di fronte di fronte a te, anche quando non ci sei. E' Napoli ,sempre illuminata  da sé stessa. Boh !

Mi pare che nel linguaggio napoletano, per dire "questa proprietà a chi è intestata?" si possa dire "in fronte a chi stà" "in front'a cchì" o "in test'a cchi ". Ma a che serve
nel nostro caso ? (anche "in facci'a'cchì stà"). Napoli, aiuto !


----------



## Nunou

Longplay,
quello che dici qui è davvero molto interessante, il sole e Napoli hanno in effetti un rapporto tutto speciale. 
Forse si tratta semplicemente di un inno al sole e al _proprio_ sole...poi ognuno interpreta il significato come gli pare. 
La musica è un arte, la canzone è pur sempre una forma di espressione artistica e dopotutto l'arte libera e lascia libera l'immaginazione.


----------



## stella_maris_74

longplay said:


> Aggiungiamo una terza interpretazione: la canzone fu scritta a Napoli ,pare, e "musicata" a Odessa (Mar Nero). I sentimenti dell'autore del testo erano simili alla nostalgia di chi
> scrisse le note ? Dubbio atroce ! Allora, perchè pensare per forza alla luce del "femminile" ? La canzone potrebbe riferirsi alla baia di Napoli e alla sua bellezza (di allora),
> o a Napoli stessa che, giorno o notte che sia, è (era) sempre splendente dei suoi colori (a luce de' e'lampare...). Ci vorrebbe l'apporto di un critico della musica napoletana !.
> Quindi : caro sole splendente, il vero splendore lo hai di fronte di fronte a te, anche quando non ci sei. E' Napoli ,sempre illuminata  da sé stessa. Boh !
> 
> Mi pare che nel linguaggio napoletano, per dire "questa proprietà a chi è intestata?" si possa dire "in fronte a chi stà" "in front'a cchì" o "in test'a cchi ". Ma a che serve
> nel nostro caso ? (anche "in facci'a'cchì stà"). Napoli, aiuto !



Basta leggere il testo (disponibile ovunque su internet) per rendersi conto che si tratta proprio di una canzone d'amore per una donna.
Anche perché non vedo come il poeta possa riferirsi alla Baia di Napoli nel verso che dice "Resterei sotto la tua  finestra,
quando fa sera ed il sole se ne scende."


----------



## longplay

stella_maris_74 said:


> Basta leggere il testo (disponibile ovunque su internet) per rendersi conto che si tratta proprio di una canzone d'amore per una donna.
> Anche perché non vedo come il poeta possa riferirsi alla Baia di Napoli nel verso che dice "Resterei sotto la tua  finestra,
> quando fa sera ed il sole se ne scende."




Hai ragione: in fondo è l'opzione che sta più nelle mie corde. Quello che mi mette su un sentiero "minore" è il fatto che la presenza di una donna è comunque molto
implicita. Inoltre, mi insospettisce l'interiezione "i' ne'" o "oi' ne' " (non ricordo la grafia precisa) che mi pare significhi : "ecco, sta qui o lì" o qualcosa del genere,
ma analogo a "olloco o' 'i" o "occan'o'i". Questo è quanto... Grazie!


----------

